# Hildesheim???



## µ_d (7. Januar 2005)

gibt es in hildesheim auch leute außer mir die ihr rad mal gerne im wald
ausfahren??
ich bin fast ausschließlich allein unterwegs wenn ich mich (und mein rad) durch den wald quäle.

bitte meldet euch wenn ihr das gleiche problem habt oder einem einsamen radler seine einsamkeit nehmen wollt


----------



## Leinetiger (7. Januar 2005)

Was meinst denn mit Hildesheim genau? welche Gegend??

Bin aus der nähe von Alfeld


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## µ_d (7. Januar 2005)

andere seite von hildesheim 
schellerten (östlich von hildesheim)


----------



## CrunchRyder (19. Januar 2005)

direkt aus hildesheim-city !  fahr fast alles, bevorzugt aber bergab


----------



## µ_d (19. Januar 2005)

^^ bergabfahren ist toll aber man muss immer erst auf den berg rauf und mit dem auto hochfahren ist immer blöd weil wie kommt man wieder zum auto?
wo fährst du so?


----------



## CrunchRyder (20. Januar 2005)

hmm, ich kenn mich hier noch net so aus, bisher war ich am galgenberg und bei ochtersum unterwegs 

berghoch geht auch


----------



## µ_d (23. Januar 2005)

wenn es nicht dabei bleibt
der kammweg im "vorholz"  ist schön
und sonst ist der "roter berg kammweg" im "hildesheimer wald" sehr schön


----------



## jürgen juturn (16. August 2005)

Jo, fahre auch gerne mal mein rad im wald aus, komme aus bad salzdetfurth...

Aber wir kennen uns ja schon, Caspar ;-) 

Gruß Jaakob


----------



## Hells Pedals (5. September 2005)

me kommt auch aus Hiltown...bin bisher auch immer allein unterwegs gewesen...fahr bevorzugt ne ziemlich stupide Route normalerweise, von Itzum nach Lechstedt zum warm werden, dann hoch auf den Kamm, von da zum Galgenberg...da wechsel ich dann zu die Seite, fahr den Pano hoch, juckel aufn Kamm im Hildesheimer Wald ne ecke...wechsel dann nochmal die Seite...fahr dann über Wildgatter und mach nochmal n Seitenwechsel zurück zum Galgenberg, noch eins 2 mal zur Sternwarte hoch und ab @ home...wie gesagt, bisher alles allein, hab die letzen wochen ziemlich gepowert und fahr jetzt seit gestern mal ne andere Route, diesmal mit stupide Herzfrequenz 130...aber bin auch mal aufgeschlossen im Verbund meine Runde zu drehen...

Fahr gern Berauf, auch wenn ich da meine 95 Kg hoch schleppen muss!


----------



## Dethix (5. September 2005)

Wie wärs wenn wir uns dann einfach mal alle zusammen an einem wochentags abends treffen? bei diesem geilen wetter kann man abends doch prima fahren.
treffen wir uns irgendwo in der mitte oder so....in bzw um bad salzdetfurth soll es sich ja ganz gut fahren lassen....wie wärs damit??


----------



## Hells Pedals (5. September 2005)

Dethix schrieb:
			
		

> Wie wärs wenn wir uns dann einfach mal alle zusammen an einem wochentags abends treffen? bei diesem geilen wetter kann man abends doch prima fahren.
> treffen wir uns irgendwo in der mitte oder so....in bzw um bad salzdetfurth soll es sich ja ganz gut fahren lassen....wie wärs damit??




klingt doch nach nem Plan, hab bock mal wieder neue Leute zu treffen!...evtl sollte man sich dann auch mal über icq oder so absprechen!...aber erstmal sollten noch leutz aus Hiltown und Umgebung hier reinposten, der Thread ist zwar schon n bischen älter, aber wenn er jetzt schon mal oben ist...postenpostenposten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RobBj123 (5. September 2005)

Hallo,

ich bin früher oft in Hildesheim gefahren, inzwischen wohne ich aber in Paderborn und bin nur noch selten in HI unterwegs. Aber es gibt echt ne Menge schöner Routen!

@Hells Pedals: Schönes Rad ;-) Fährt es noch gut?


----------



## Hells Pedals (5. September 2005)

RobBj123 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin früher oft in Hildesheim gefahren, inzwischen wohne ich aber in Paderborn und bin nur noch selten in HI unterwegs. Aber es gibt echt ne Menge schöner Routen!
> 
> @Hells Pedals: Schönes Rad ;-) Fährt es noch gut?



Hey Rob, nachdem fast nix mehr dran ist was dran war, fährt es noch gut...hab halt einige Sachen geschrottet, aber das wichtigste, der Rahmen hält (sieht zwar auch aus wie Sau, aber hält), ich bastel halt drum rum....wollte dich demnächst aber sowiso mal über icq anquatschen (hab dich ja noch in meiner liste, sehe dich auch grad online    aber muss gleich erstmal was tun fürs Studium) wegen input fürn Crossbike!


----------



## RobBj123 (5. September 2005)

Das ist doch schön! Fährst du das Rennen in Bad Salzdetfurth?

http://mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=183263

Wenn das Wetter mitspielt, wird das ne riesen Sache!

Ich hab auch schon nen neuen Crossrahmen hier stehen, fehlen nur noch ein paar Teile. Cross ist eindeutig die beste der Radsportarten!


----------



## Hells Pedals (5. September 2005)

RobBj123 schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist doch schön! Fährst du das Rennen in Bad Salzdetfurth?
> 
> http://mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=183263
> 
> ...




habs heute vormittag schon gesehen, aber ich bin halt net so der racer für feste events, könnte von der Kondition bestimmt gut mithalten, wäre bestimmt auch gut n paar leute zu treffen, aber momentan hab ich da keinen Kopf für, Prüfungen momentan halt am start, ich radel mir halt momentan den Stress aus dem Körper (und die Speckringe die ein so fester Esser und Trinker wie ich zwangsläufig ansetzt)...aber wenn ihr das öfters macht dann werd ich euch betimmt auch mal in meinem Glanz sonnen lassen


----------



## Hells Pedals (9. September 2005)

Ja es gibt euch, ich hab euch gesehen, Mountainbiker in Hildesheim, vorgestern im HiWald...gleich 2...ihr seit grad irgendwie auf die Straße gegangen und wolltet wohl gleich wieder in den Wald rein, wir hatten uns auch kurz angeguckt, aber mir war arschkalt und ich wollte schnell nachhause, wenn ihr auf meiner Spur geblieben wäred, dann hätte ich euch mal angelabert, aber war irgendwie ausser Reichweite....und heute, auf meiner Tour, kurz vor Groß Düngen einer n Kilometer vor mir auf einmal von rechts gekommen...als ich dann nach Heinde abgebogen bin hab ich Spur verlohren...kurz vor Itzum überholt mich dann auch ein anderer auf einmal aus dem Nichts...letzte Woche irgendwo hatte ich auch sogar n Mädel vor mir mit nem Fully (sorry das ich dir die ganze Zeit auf den Hintern geguckt habe    ) ...und abundzu sieht man von weiten auch mal jemanden im Wald...ach ja, nicht zu vergessen der nette Biker der mir n Kettenglied und n pin angeboten hat, welches Angebot ich aus welchen Gründen auch immer ausgeschalgen habe (so musste ich nach Hause schieben *idiotich*)...nun ja...also hier sind schon der ein oder andere unnawechs...wir sollten uns mal n Beispiel an den Braunschweigern nehmen, die posten ihren Fred auch zu wie nix...


----------



## Dethix (9. September 2005)

also ich sehe auch hier in holle und umgebung hin und wieder mal einen aber meistens dann wenn ich mir dem auto an ihnen vorbei fahre 

naja die meisten nehmen es anscheinend nicht "so ernst" das sie mal im internet nach einem bike forum suchen und sich aus welchen gründen auch immer dort anmelden 

aber vielleicht kann man ja mal was mit den hier anwesenden hildesheimern (und umgebung) auf die beine stellen !?!?

es war doch schonmal irgendwie die rede von einem wöchentlichen mountainbiker treffen am elan oder??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolfskin (10. September 2005)

Aha aha, jetzt passiert ja hier doch was.
Hildesheim lebt ! ich fasse es nicht, ich dachte schon es gibt hier nur Nordic Walker.  

Schätze wir haben und dann auch schon mal alle gesehen. In Holle bin ich öfter wenn ich meine Eltern besuche und Kumpels von früher treffe. (bin Ex-Holler). Die Ecke Groß Düngen Heinde befahre ich min 2x die Woche, immer wenn ich GA1 trainiere, da gibt es doch diesen schönen Weg an der Innerste.

Einer von euch hatte mir auch glaube ich mal ne eMail geschrieben ?  war zu der Zeit aber im Urlaub.

Also Leute dann lasst uns in Zukunft mal was zusammen starten und nicht immer aneinander vorbeifahren.


----------



## Fh4n (10. September 2005)

Falls ein paar Hüpfer unter euch sind, schaut doch ma bei TBE (www.teamblackelite.com) in Hannover-Empelde vorbei. Ist ja auch nich so weit von Hildesheim.


----------



## Hells Pedals (10. September 2005)

Wolfskin schrieb:
			
		

> Aha aha, jetzt passiert ja hier doch was.
> Hildesheim lebt ! ich fasse es nicht, ich dachte schon es gibt hier nur Nordic Walker.
> 
> Schätze wir haben und dann auch schon mal alle gesehen. In Holle bin ich öfter wenn ich meine Eltern besuche und Kumpels von früher treffe. (bin Ex-Holler). Die Ecke Groß Düngen Heinde befahre ich min 2x die Woche, immer wenn ich GA1 trainiere, da gibt es doch diesen schönen Weg an der Innerste.
> ...



Jo Nordic Walker...inflationäre Entwicklung...wo die alle auf einmal herkommen, treffe ich bevorzugt am Galgenberg an, hab mir schon mal überlegt wegen denen ne Klingel ans bike zu montieren, aber bisher hat mir das die Stylingpolizei verboten (bin aber echt am überlegen, bei so einem Fettsack wie mir fallen die paar Gramm auch nicht ins Gewicht)...

An der Innerste bin ich auch bevorzugt unterwegs, fahre die Tage immer mal ganz locker von Heinde aus nach Hasede und zurück, n bischen Fettburner machen   

Werd jetzt aber 2 Wochen kürzer treten müssen, Prüfungsvorbereitung   

Bin aber froh das Hildesheim n kleines Lebenszeichen gibt, ist doch eigentlich ne schöne ecke hier zum biken.


----------



## Dethix (10. September 2005)

das stimmt. nicht zu viele aber auch nicht zu wenig berge und viel landschaft 
finde auch uns hätte es härter treffen können....muss man nurmal ein paar kilometer in den norden fahren und da ist dann schon alles flachland.

und was die klingel angeht....die habe ich schon dran


----------



## Wolfskin (10. September 2005)

Klingel ist wirklich zur Pflicht geworden, allerdings hilft die leider auch nicht immer, manche Mit-Wegebenutzer wollen ja eine persönliche mündliche Aufforderung den Weg für 3 Sek. Freizugeben.

Ist denn jetzt von euch schon mal einer bei der Elan Runde mitgefahren ?, wie schnell fahren die denn da, bzw. in welchen Konditionsregionen befinden sich die Fahrer ?.


----------



## Hells Pedals (10. September 2005)

keine ahnung...Elan...ist doch das Fitnesscenter da hinten beim LKH raus oder...die fahren ne Runde??...hab ich noch nie was von mitbekommen!


----------



## Dethix (11. September 2005)

ja naja irgendeiner hier ausm forum meinte das die sich da jeden mittwoch abend oder so treffen und dann losgurken. allerdings ist das wohl nciht vom elan organisiert sondern nur deren parkplatz wird als sammelstelle misbraucht 

und ja das elan ist das fitness geraffel zum lkh hin.


----------



## jürgen juturn (12. September 2005)

Also, will auch nochmal meinen Sempf abgeben:

Ich kenne mich mittlerweile ziemlich gut im Hildesheimer Wald / Tossmarwald (oder berg oder wie das heißt) aus. Bin schon einige geile, auch längere Touren in dem Wald gefahren. Komme aus Bad Salzdetfurth.

Dethix, du hattest doch schonmal vorgeschlagen, sich mal in BadSe oder Umgebung zu treffen! Also ich bin da stark dran interessiert. Morgen werde ich mein Rad erstmal wieder zusammenbauen, hatte es mal komplett sauber gemacht ;-)
Mittwoch werd ich wohl die Tour vom Elan machen und ab Donnerstag werde ich dann wohl wieder täglich im Hildesheimer Wald / Tossmarberg unterwegs sein!

Wer lusten hat, meldet sich!!!!!!!!!!!!
oder schickt mir ne Email mit dem Betreff: MTB-BadSe an [email protected]

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## Hells Pedals (13. September 2005)

jürgen juturn schrieb:
			
		

> Dethix, du hattest doch schonmal vorgeschlagen, sich mal in BadSe oder Umgebung zu treffen! Also ich bin da stark dran interessiert. Morgen werde ich mein Rad erstmal wieder zusammenbauen, hatte es mal komplett sauber gemacht ;-) ---> Fetten nicht vergessen
> 
> Mittwoch werd ich wohl die Tour vom Elan machen und ab Donnerstag werde ich dann wohl wieder täglich im Hildesheimer Wald / Tossmarberg unterwegs sein! ----> sag mal an wie es war bitte (wieviel Leutz, Tempo...)



.....


----------



## jürgen juturn (13. September 2005)

@Hells Pedals:

Jo, Fettenn mach ich gut;-) hab mir extra Lagerfett zugelegt. Die heutige Testfahrt hatt es auch super überstanden, - war mal wieder geil aufm radler zu sitzen, hatte 3 tage Pause... *g* hatte es voll vermisst!
Das einzige was mich angekotz hatte, war das ich bei der kleinen tour(15km) übern Berg (maienthal->funkturm->kabusturm->altstadt[is so meine standart kurze tour]) einen platten im Vorderrad hatte! scheiß racing ralph reifen! muss ich och auf Conti Gravity nachrüßten ;-) hinten hab ich den schon  

zum elan: bin da schon häufiger mitgefahren. ist auf jedennfall keine HARDCORE tour, wie ich sie sonst zB manchmal mit meinen kumpels mache, aber sie macht immer wieder spaß, man lert neue wege kennen und kann auch mal gas geben, türlich. also für so zwischendurch, schon zu empfehlen!

@Dethix: hast du mich schon in deiner ICQ-liste aufgenommen? 
-> Lass auf jeden Fall die nächsten Tage mal fahren
(und wer sonst noch lusten hat, melde sich ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hells Pedals (13. September 2005)

jürgen juturn schrieb:
			
		

> (und wer sonst noch lusten hat, melde sich ;-)



jo ich werd dich auch dann mal connecten wenn ich wieder am start bin, werd 2 Wochen weniger fahren können wegen Prüfungsvorbereitung, hoffe meine Kondition wird mir das nicht zu übel nehmen....(hab mir grad wieder die Racing Ralphs aufgezogen...fahr im Moment noch den Leader von Conti!)


----------



## 1298ep (16. September 2005)

Hi,
wir 35+ treffen uns morgen Samstag um 16.00Uhr 17.09. am Ende der Jahnswiese auf dem Galgenberg. Touren ca. 40km durch die Umliegenden Wälder, vom Galgenberg über Tosmar HiWald Osterberg je nach Laune.
Sonntag warscheinlich auch, terminiert wird morgen.


----------



## GT-Sassy (16. September 2005)

Tach,

HiDrive wo trefft Ihr euch genau?
Komme aus den Flachen Land (Peine) und bike da so rum!
Ab und zu auch im Harz1
Habe großes Interesse an ner Hi-Tour.


----------



## 1298ep (17. September 2005)

Hi GT-Sassy,
aus Peine Kommend:
Nach Hi rein, 
3.Ampel links, bis zum Kreisel, 1. wieder raus, dann Richtung Goslar B6,
3. Ampel links, vorsicht gleich wieder rechts den Berg rauf,
der Straße immer folgen bis in den Wald, vorm Restaurante links der Street folgen bis zum Ende, angekommen.


----------



## Dethix (17. September 2005)

werde evtl auch vorbeischauen. bis gleich


----------



## Dethix (17. September 2005)

So trotz der "alten säcke"  wars ne schöne tour die auch mich platt gemacht hat. war echt ganz lustig und kann man ruhig mal wiederholen.


----------



## 1298ep (18. September 2005)

Die "alten Säcke"   fahren wieder am Montag um 15.00Uhr von der gleichen Stelle aus.


----------



## rolibaby (18. September 2005)

Hallo Leute !!   

War echt klasse gestern, hat echt spaß gemacht trotz der Anstrengung .
Aber ihr  müßt am Montag auf einen alten Sack verzichten, der muß seine Verletzungen auskoriern, der unfreiwillige Abstieg war doch etwas übler als im ersten Moment gedacht.   
Ich wünsche euch für Montag viel Spaß !!  

Machts hübsch !


----------

